# Roland CM-24 with Windows 64bit



## fabianrothschild (Dec 20, 2011)

Hi there

Has anyone out there managed to get a Roland CM-24 work with Windows 7 64bit?

From other threads I figured out there were no 64 bit drivers for the CM-24 but that installing the GX-24 drivers often works. I've done that and the GX-24 shows as a printer on my computer but sending a job through to it from CutStudio just gives an error.

Any help much appreciated.

Thanks
Paul


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

What is the error? 
I am running a CM300 from Windows 7 64bit. I do get an error on the cutter but it cuts very thing so I just clear the error and send the next design.


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

Check out my post on running a CM 300 in windows 7 64 bit.
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/vinyl-cutters-plotters-transfers/t163465.html


----------



## fabianrothschild (Dec 20, 2011)

Hi CW

Yeah, that thread was the one that made me try the GX-24 64bit drivers. I thought that had cracked the problem as the GX-24 started showing in the list of printers but when I try sending anything to it just causes an error and nothing happens at the GM-24 end.

I'm wondering if it's the cable as I'm using a USB to parallel cable to connect it to the computer. I don't suppose there's any way you know how the link between the two can be checked?

Thanks for your help.

Paul


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

fabianrothschild said:


> Hi CW
> 
> Yeah, that thread was the one that made me try the GX-24 64bit drivers. I thought that had cracked the problem as the GX-24 started showing in the list of printers but when I try sending anything to it just causes an error and nothing happens at the GM-24 end.
> 
> ...


Look at your driver settings...and make sure it is set to USB...I don't have mine connected right now so I can't check the settings.


----------



## fabianrothschild (Dec 20, 2011)

Corel Whisperer said:


> Look at your driver settings...and make sure it is set to USB...I don't have mine connected right now so I can't check the settings.


Will do!

Thanks

Paul


----------

